
JuliaCon 2019 Live Stream - KenoFischer
https://www.youtube.com/user/JuliaLanguage
======
KenoFischer
Schedule here:
[https://pretalx.com/juliacon2019/schedule/](https://pretalx.com/juliacon2019/schedule/)

Each talk will have its own live stream on YouTube and you should be able to
immediately watch the raw recording of past talks as well.

